# Newer windrower maybe self propelled



## casemagnum (Feb 28, 2014)

Currently I have a 2 season old DC163 CIH windrower. I have had a ton of problems with it. It is the 16' CIH version of the NH 316. Same bed as the NH 313 and CIH DC133 but it has 1 extra pod on each end of the head. When I ordered it I could have bought a H7460 or DC162 old version but opted for the newer version. Have had gearboxes go out many times to be fixed by updated ones. Wasn't cutting close enough and many changes to help that out. However the problem we can't get resolved is the dirt buildup in the head from gophers and badgers. Then it won't cut anything and digs into the ground. Wash it out every night for 3 hours plus to get clean. Used to have a NH 1441 that worked flawlessly and hardly ever broke down. This one hasn't cut half of my normal crop in either season. Had to hire it done to finish.

Possibly looking at a self propelled and dealer who sold this is also a Hesston dealer. They say I should try a Hesston 9260 or newer. Wondering what everyone else's opinion is on which one? Maybe MF or Challenger or Cat also? The NH and CIH machines all have a auger in the bed which I don't like and think will plug up in the dirt. I would like to know what hours do the heads need work and what to look for or how much? How is the motor and hydros as well. Don't think I want a Deere as not many around here are happy. Downfall with Hesston or others is it is mainly a 50-75 mile drive for parts and if they will have them. From the northwest Iowa area. Thanks!!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

The reason they recommend the 9260 or newer is because all the newer headers interchange with them so if yours wears out you can buy a new one/parts are easier to get.


----------

